# Firewall or Software



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey all, 

Trying to find the best protection for my wife's office network. been reading up on software vs hardware for small business. But haven't figured what would be best. I've currently got an Cisco RV110w behind modem. 

Would that router + Kaspersky small office be good protection?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Depends on how much networking knowledge you have and how much you want to spend.

You are stuck with using Kaspersky?


----------



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm not an expert in the network area. just enough for things to work lol. I'm not stuck with kaspersky, it just happened to be a software that I had seen earlier when creating thread.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any decent router will do really. It's more about how you protect yourself on the web and knowing what is good and what is bad.


----------



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

rgr, thanks for the insite.


----------



## pcride (Jan 29, 2016)

Like the previous poster said a good router will do but why leave your security for one vendor to control? I have a Watchguard T-10 behind the modem then my lan. The big difference is you control what is allowed and what is not vs leaving a router to best decide from the pre configured set up.


----------

